# [Eigenes Game oder GMOD-Server] Freiwillige und Motivierte gesucht, etwas auf die Beine zu stellen! :)



## Denso95 (11. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

_(vorweg, unter dem Punkt "Alternative" gibt es einen völlig anderen Projektansatz)_

Der Gedanke daran hat mich soeben dazu verleitet mich hier anzumelden und direkt einfach mal loszuschreiben, deshalb mache ich das jetzt direkt mal und fange mit der Grundidee an. Mehr oder weniger. 

Ich möchte schon seit geraumer Zeit ein Spiel selbst entwickeln. Den Anfang wollte ich im 2D-Bereich machen, da das zum einen leichter vonstatten geht und zum anderen mit weniger Aufwand verbunden ist. Aufwand ist Zeit. Und Zeit habe ich momentan nur abends nach der Arbeit.

Ich selbst beherrsche leider keine Programmiersprache. Der Faktor Zeit und die falsche Ausbildung hinderten mich daran eine zu lernen. Da ich allerdings seit ca. 2008 auf YouTube und neuerdings auch auf Twitch usw. tätig und unterwegs bin, kenne ich mich umso besser mit der Bildbearbeitung und allgemeinen Designthemen und -qualitäten, dem Community-Management, der Musikwahl, der Videoerstellung und-bearbeitung und dem Ausdenken von Spielkonzepten und der Problemerkennung aus. Vor allem die Texte des Spiels würde ich allesamt eigenhändig erstellen, da ich hierfür ein ziemliches Talent besitze.

Nun, alles schön und gut, doch entwickle doch mal ein Spiel ohne Programmierkenntnisse zu besitzen. Weitestgehend unmöglich.

Daher meine Bitte an euch: Sollte es Interessierte geben, die gerne wirklich bei null Komma null dabei anfangen würden in einem gemeinsamen Projekt durchzustarten und gemeinsam eine Grundidee zu entwerfen, lade ich euch herzlich auf einen TS Server ein, den ich unter anderem hierfür erstellen würde. Dort könnten wir erste Worte miteinander austauschen, uns mal kennen lernen und auch mal gemeinsam zocken um das erste Eis zu brechen usw. - um dann langsam aber sicher, mit aller Ernsthaftigkeit, die Grundsteine für ein gemeinsames Spiel zu entwerfen.

*Voraussetzungen:*

- 18+ Jahre alt sein
- Etwas haben, worin man besonders gut ist (Sollte sich natürlich an dem orientieren, worum es hier letztendlich geht.) 
- Verhältnismäßig häufig online sein und bereit sein mitzuwirken
- Akzeptieren können, sollte ich eine Idee aus beliebigen Gründen verwerfen wollen
- Ein gewisses Niveau an den Tag bringen können. Selbsterklärende Dinge eigentlich. 

Über mich möchte ich auch mal einige Dinge loswerden, damit ihr bereits im Voraus erkennt, ob ihr euch in meiner Gesellschaft wohlfühlen könntet:

*Über mich:*

- 21 Jahre alter PC-Gamer
- Täglich online
- Spielt Vieles, aber nicht alles (Siehe Steam Bibliothek, unten verlinkt)
- Im Nintendo-Zeitalter mit dem SNES aufgewachsen
- Hatte schon recht erfolgreiche GMOD-Server am laufen
- Evtl. noch andere Dinge die mir gerade nicht einfallen wollen x)

*Alternative:*

Was anstatt eines eigenen Spiels in Frage kommt und wobei ich mich bereits ein wenig auskenne ist ein GMOD-Server. Muss nicht einer sein. Können mehrere in verschiedenen Gamemodes sein. Bisher besaß ich zusammen mit einem Freund einen TTT und Prop Hunt Server. Der Prop Hunt Server entpuppte sich schnell als einer der besten deutschen Server und obwohl er seit über einem Jahr down ist, sind noch einige hundert Leute in der Steam Gruppe. Publikum gäbe es also für's Erste genug und die Taunts, welche das Ganze mitunter so erfolgreich machten, hab ich hier alle noch rumliegen.

Auch hier gelten die gleichen Voraussetzungen wie oben. Falls jemand von sich aus einen Server zur Verfügung stellen könnte wäre das perfekt. Ansonsten teilt man sich die monatlichen Mietkosten bei Nitrado einfach. 


Ich hab das Schreiben hier zwar auf PC-Games verfasst, werde es aber in unzählige weitere Foren verbreiten, was ihr gerne auch machen könnt, damit wir mal ein ordentliches, halbwegs erwachsenes Grüppchen bilden können. GMOD wäre evtl. sogar der bessere Start, dafür bräuchte man aber Lua-Scripter. Ist kein Zwang, aber vorteilhaft.

Die Zeit wird knapp, ich muss mal zum Ende kommen. <.< Also:

Falls dich diese Wall of Text überzeugen konnte, melde dich auf Steam bei mir:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/densolp/

Danke und noch einen schönen Abend zusammen! o7


----------



## Spiritogre (11. August 2016)

Programmierer sind bei solchen Projekten immer das Problem. Das Punkt ist halt, warum sollte jemand, der programmieren kann, am Projekt von jemand anderem mitwirken wollen? Er kann ja halt selbst was machen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass du dich vielleicht erst einmal in diverse Game Maker bzw. entsprechende Engines einarbeitest, in der Regel kommt man da mit einem Minimum an Programmieraufwand aus, jedenfalls für kleinere Projekte.


----------



## Denso95 (12. August 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, daran hab ich auch schon als Anfang gedacht. 

Der Punkt mit dem selbst machen stimmt zwar, ich wollte da aber trotzdem mal versuchen eine Gruppe zusammenzutrommeln, die die selben Interessen und passende Stärken teilt.

Ich werde mich demnächst wohl mal stärker mit dem Gamemaker befassen.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. August 2016)

Am besten macht man sowas mit Freunden oder zumindest Leuten, die man schon länger kennt. Mit Fremden hat man das Problem, dass die leichter jederzeit abspringen können.

Einen Blick wert ist: GameMaker | YoYo Games 

Habe das Programm auch allerdings noch nicht mit beschäftigt.


----------

